# Front Headlight Range/Level Sensor replacement for Touareg



## demhaizar (May 21, 2005)

NOT SURE IF THIS SHOULD GO IN THIS SECTION, mods please move as needed.
anyway here goes,......

*Hello, I had the dreaded error reported in my dash display mid winter and would not go away after being cleared by VAG, so I identified the front sensor was malfunctioning, after looking around I was able to find it attached to the front upper control arm rear section, looking thru the left front tire/fender gap.*









*Parts/Tools needed;*

_1. Front sensor_









_2. 17mm wrench ratcheting style (you could use a socket)

3. Prying tool or long screwdriver._

*Do the following.....*








*
This is the pin out of the housing.....*









*just some more info...... Once the pin is inserted and seated it expands the prong looking part of sensor arm in the vehicle's control arm locking it in place*









*Sequence I followed,

1. Get parts/tools
2. Turn wheels all the way to the right
3. Remove the nut (you will have to hold the head to prevent the bolt from spinning)
4. Remove metal bracket from bolt (do not remove bolt from vehicle)
5. Pry out the plastic pin...then the sensor arm from the control arm
6. Disconnect the wiring plug ( better access to it this way)
*
Reinstalling?... follow sequence backward

As soon as I started the truck *no more error*, Headlights up/down as normal.:laugh:

I did not change the rear sensor, but looking at its location it should be easier, as it seems to have more space around it. Hope this helps, I posted it at clubtouareg as well, GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

What was your error? Specific on the mfa? I keep getting headlight error but both lights work fine.


----------



## demhaizar (May 21, 2005)

Sorry,

I had the 'Headlight Range/Level' error. I would have a loud 'beep' every time I started the vehicle, and get an orange/yellow light symbol in the upper part of the dash display, never took a picture of that.

all fixed now:thumbup:


----------

